# Greeneville, SC 3 yr. old B&T (F) time is almost up for her, someone please step up



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

*Greeneville, SC 3 yr. old B&T (F) time is almost up for her, someone please step up*

I am writing as I am trying to find a rescue for a 3 year old German Shepherd named Alisa set to be PTS any day in Greenville, SC and was hoping you might have room in your rescue for her. Transports are available as well. Please contact Lauren at [email protected] if you are able to take this sweet girl. Thanks for your time.

Ashley Marlin


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

She is a very pretty girl!! And what is that part under "owner surrender- destructive outside" all about?? She is very young. What did they do, just throw her outside with out any exercise or training and then dump her when she decided to entertain herself? I hate people, I really do.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

DharmasMom said:


> She is a very pretty girl!! And what is that part under "owner surrender- destructive outside" all about?? She is very young. What did they do, just throw her outside with out any exercise or training and then dump her when she decided to entertain herself? I hate people, I really do.


It is heartbreaking - not Alisa's fault. Poor dear girl :help::help::help:
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

One of my volunteers went down there today ~ shelter was not super helpful :-( We were not able to interact with her nor test her with any other dogs etc. I don't know why but they would not let Carolyn work with her at all. One of the workers who has been caring for her daily says that she is friendly and gets along with other dogs in her run ~ but she was alone in her run while Carolyn was there. Carolyn said she appeared friendly through the gate. The worker also said that she will chew anything ~ and that she tries to chew through the fence and on anything plactic etc. We don't know if it is seperation anxiety, boredom, compulsion or a combo of all 3. What we do know is that based on the limited information we were provided at the shelter today, Alisa will require someone who is able to train her and work with her. She is not the dog for someone who is gone all day and it sounds to me like crating her may prove a challenge due to the fact that she is chewing on things in her kenneled run at the shelter + what the previous owners said about her. I wish they would have allowed us to interact with her and test her with other dogs etc. They are not the most helpful shelter we have ever worked with. Unfortunately, based on limited info and having my experienced foster homes full, we could not commit to her. Hope this helps as some sort of eval and I do hope that there is someone with time to 1. pull her and 2. work with her in order to help her blossum.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I simply don't understand people in some shelters who have that mindset. It's almost as though -perversely- they don't WANT the dog to get any help. About as uncaring as the owners who callously dump their dogs there.  So sorry that you weren't able to help your namesake Alisa, but thank you so much for trying. I'm afraid she is doomed if they are that uncooperative......
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

She is probably chewing 1 she is bored 2 she wants out!!! Dogs chew. Our foster homes are full and I am having surgery in oct and taking a vacation before that I am sure if someone worked with her she would be fine. My house is full 5 dogs and a foster on the way Plus I am keeping a friends dog for 8 days at the end of the month It is a shame this girl may lose her life because they would not let you interact more with her...........


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I rescued several from this shelter and they were all dog friendly. The shelter usually has two dogs in the kennel and I am assuming that they don't keep those that are dog aggressive. When they say friendly, the dog is usually very nice.
I will be out of the country for some time and cannot help.


----------

